

On learning from "doing the math" - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/drugmonkey/2009/08/on_learning_from_doing_the_mat.php

======
MaysonL
One fact gleaned (via s link): the world hour record for human-powered vehicle
is 56.3 miles! A __mazing. On a streamlined recumbent bike.

